# 4985-diamond Resorts-ka'anapali Beach Resort On Hold



## jmd42 (Apr 2, 2012)

Very contradictory reviews on this resort with RCI and TUG.I HAVE A 1-BEDROOM on hold but reviews say it is updated (not updated) Please help with info as this is 15 year anniversary. Thanx TUGGERS.


----------



## bellesgirl (Apr 2, 2012)

We were there in a 1BR in 2008 and loved it.  What specifically are you concerned about?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 2, 2012)

jmd42 said:


> Very contradictory reviews on this resort with RCI and TUG.I HAVE A 1-BEDROOM on hold but reviews say it is updated (not updated) Please help with info as this is 15 year anniversary. Thanx TUGGERS.



This is one of those resorts where it seems an exchanger could get a less than perect room but that is true with most TSs.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll say one thing, the location is fabulous so you'd have to really get a bad room to ruin a vacation in Kaanapali.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 2, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't buy a Diamond unit anywhere.

Over 1000 people have joined a lawsuit against Diamond regarding their actions at the Point at Poipu.

Sterling, former P@P oceanfront owner


----------



## Fisch (Apr 2, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> Whatever you do, don't buy a Diamond unit anywhere.
> 
> Over 1000 people have joined a lawsuit against Diamond regarding their actions at the Point at Poipu.
> 
> Sterling, former P@P oceanfront owner



Or you can buy the ones that people dump for next to nothing with the special assessment already paid.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 2, 2012)

Fisch said:


> Or you can buy the ones that people dump for next to nothing with the special assessment already paid.



Don't worry, Diamond will find another way to drive a stake through the heart of aloha, just wait, and expect the worst..

Sterling


----------



## AKE (Apr 2, 2012)

If you own Diamond points you will get a good to excellent room; if you are an exchanger you will get the worst of the rooms possible (and the DR sales at the resort confirmed this as well).  When we used to trade into here via SFX (in the Sunterra days) we always got at least ocean view.  Under DR management we got an old out-of-date room (carpet was tacky and filthy) on the second floor across from the sewage lagoon (which you could smell some days).


----------



## artringwald (Apr 2, 2012)

We've stayed there 4 out of the past 5 years and never had a bad room, but we were using DRI Club points. We were there in February and got one of the rooms they had just renovated. Here's some pictures of the room. They're starting renovation on the 15th floor and working down. If you haven't stayed there, be aware that it's not quite a full kitchen. There is no stove, but they do have a microwave and an electric frying pan. There's shopping and several restaurants within walking distance. The grounds are well maintained and they have a large pool with a water slice. It's our favorite place to stay in West Maui. I've never done a sales presentation there, but they just started to customer satisfaction surveys. I did one and it didn't take long and there wasn't any sales pressure.

For the record, the Diamond property is not the Ka'anapali Beach Resort or the Ka'anapali Beach Hotel, it's the Ka'anapali Beach Club. If you ask for directions, I don't want you to get lost.


----------



## jmd42 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Trading through rci*

According to your replies I am expected to receive a poor unit due to exchange. I Own at big Island but my wife wants me to see Maui. Today is my last chance to confirm and I am still hesitant. Are there any recourse's to deny a unit due to inadequacies once I arrive. (will rci back me up). WE do not leave until feb-march 2013 so should I wait for another resort.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Apr 3, 2012)

jmd42 said:


> According to your replies I am expected to receive a *poor unit* due to exchange. I Own at big Island but my wife wants me to* see Maui*.



It may be a bit harsh to say you will get a poor room... its the KBC in Maui for cryin' out loud!

I think there is a tendency among many in these threads to make the "room"  or the TS company the central focus of visits to even the most exotic and exciting destinations when it comes to timeshare travel.

If you are going to "see Maui", and lounge by the fantastic pool, and enjoy the sun and ocean breezes, and walk the beaches... you will have a great time.  We owned there for over 10 years BEFORE we changed to points; its a great location and we have many great memories that have nothing to do with Diamond, or Sunterra.

I'm also happy to say that I don't have any recollection of whether a kitchen countertop or the draperies were a little outdated while in Maui.


----------



## jhac007 (Apr 3, 2012)

singlemalt_18 said:


> It may be a bit harsh to say you will get a poor room... its the KBC in Maui for cryin' out loud!
> 
> I think there is a tendency among many in these threads to make the "room"  or the TS company the central focus of visits to even the most exotic and exciting destinations when it comes to timeshare travel.
> 
> ...






........until it rains....................


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 3, 2012)

jhac007 said:


> ........until it rains....................




It rains very little in Kaanapali so I do think its a good point about making too much of the room.

Besides if you're exchanging in you can't expect a good view. Now if you had a chance to get the Westin or Marriott in Kaanapali I'd jump on it because exchangers have been known to get good views especially in 1BDRM exchanges because they have so many 1BDRM OVs but you can also get a bad room there through exchange.

Think about it, who are they going to give the worst rooms to? Not owners. Not renters who probably pay the highest rate and who they want to come back again and again, or the exchanger?


----------



## jlp879 (Apr 3, 2012)

I with Singlemalt on this one.  Take the trade into KBC.  It's a very nice property with a great location and your room most likely will have been renovated.  

What is most in question here is if you will have a fantastic ocean view from your room or not.  If you don't, then take your sunset cocktails 100 feet away on the amazing beach and get a great view from there.  There will be other people sitting around doing the same thing and you'll have a great time chatting and making new friends.  

You'll be on Maui, and with so many things to fill your days, how much time will you spend in your room or sitting on your lanai.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 3, 2012)

The one time we exchanged into KBC (during the Sunterra days) we were offered a view upgrade at check-in. IIRC, they upgrade fee was something like $50 or $70/night.  We didn't take it.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 3, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> It rains very little in Kaanapali so I do think its a good point about making too much of the room.
> 
> Besides if you're exchanging in you can't expect a good view. Now if you had a chance to get the Westin or Marriott in Kaanapali I'd jump on it because exchangers have been known to get good views especially in 1BDRM exchanges because they have so many 1BDRM OVs but you can also get a bad room there through exchange.
> 
> Think about it, who are they going to give the worst rooms to? Not owners. Not renters who probably pay the highest rate and who they want to come back again and again, or the exchanger?



Have to agree. We've only made one trip to Hawaii but it was back in the 70's when we were newly weds and we had to scrimp on everything. We took a package deal with chartered planes, only had a car two of 8 days and generally economized wherever we could.  We were, uh, disappointed with the hotel room we got (this was pre-timeshare days & anything was worth a chance) as it wasn't the best view, location or overall condition - especially when compared to the Hilton next door - but that didn't dampen our trip except when we were actually in the room.  It just didn't matter as there was too much to do & enjoy on a trip to paradise.  The lobby at our hotel was nice & we used the Hilton lobby a lot at n/c. The beach was great, the area great - who cared that the room was questionable at best. We were in Hawaii! 

We may or may not ever go back and if we do it's likely to be a timeshare this time. But I wouldn't sweat what the view might be or if there is a perfect or rather worn unit we get. We'd be in Hawaii and that would likely make it another of our top ten trips no matter what. I know our first visit remains in our top 3 despite a rather gloomy & unappealing room. Just go & enjoy. When they coined the word paradise they were thinking of or visiting Hawaii.


----------



## fluke (Apr 4, 2012)

*@ KBC now*

My current room is in good condition but I am here on Club Points.  I think the resort is slightly dated and is beginning a complete rehab, but I would definitely recommend this place.

A couple of things though, be prepared for a limited kitchen with limited counter space and cabinent space.  No stove or oven, however an electric skillet is provided.  Dishwasher, microwave, and large refrigerator is provided.  Typical small electronic appliances, all recently updated.

Also of note for exchangers is a $25 a day mandatory fee which covers both internet and parking.

Some people are very opinionated towards particular developers, however that is little concern for consideration of the exchange.  If the above issues are OK then I would say go for it, it is a good resort in an awesome place.


----------



## winger (Apr 5, 2012)

We visited on points a few years ago on Club points and have close friends who have owned there since the Sunterror days. We both would not hesitate recommending KBC. If you can exchange into the Westin or Marriott, go for it.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 5, 2012)

we loved it there.  we did get a great view, ocean/pool view on the 11th floor.  they let us look at a couple of rooms before we decided.  we were exchangers but thru DAE not RCI so that gave us a confirmed ocean view.  my  photos are here.  I guess it was not renovated but it didn't look that much different from the photos just posted.  sunsets from our lanai were spectacular.  

https://picasaweb.google.com/vinolover78/MauiKaAnapaliBeachClub1BR1BAUnit1104November2010


----------



## johnfornal (Apr 5, 2012)

*Great Place*

I would recommend this resort to anyone since it has all the location benefits of say the top notch Marriotts and Westins but at less than half the cost...

Ok, the resort is PINK and large with about 35% of the units that face the mountains not the ocean but the balconies are so small you want to go down to the beach to picnic or have cocktails anyway...Beach and pool are top notch...great place to snorkel in about 30 feet if you follow the dive class out...lots of turtles but take a little buddy, shadows prevail.

Our Last stay of three was in 5/2011 and we loved it and our son went last August same reaction...the units were updated about five years ago with a Tommy Bahama finish which has held up just fine...

There are two downsides...parking costs about $20 a day so we valet and tip the guys a little just for the feeling of luxury...they also know a bunch of great food deals and places to enjoy on the island...the other is the food at the resort is very medicore...go out and have fun at Leilani's at happy hour great food and prices 3PM to 5PM ....sister restaurant to the Hula Grill and Duke's....

There is a new burger place Teds in the Barnes and Noble center which has a great coffee place as well and Panda chinese which we enjoy in San Diego...

The resort does have a happy hour for drinks but don't get too happy before you go out....Roy's is nearby and also way down in Lihue with another great place Sarantino's right on the sand and great italian....there is also the Maui Brewing company in the Roy's shopping center North which has great prices and local brew...a sports bar type.

Then there is the little Thai place in Lahaina next to the theater...great food and cheap.  See what I mean about the valets.  Lahania parking is crazy so we park at the South end for free.....Savon Drugs best for just about everything you don't buy at Costco...

OK last secret....Kapalua Bay has grassy knolls in front of million dollar Four Season units where the beach is public....tough parking but can be the best romantic spot on Maui....great bay for begiining snorkelers....try the right side look for Moray eels and octopus....close to the rocks so know your limits. 

Happy Anniversery.

John


----------



## daventrina (Apr 6, 2012)

johnfornal said:


> OK last secret....Kapalua Bay has grassy knolls in front of million dollar Four Season units where the beach is public....tough parking but can be the best romantic spot on Maui....great bay for begiining snorkelers....try the right side look for Moray eels and octopus....close to the rocks so know your limits.


There are a number of places that we (and others) have posted on TUG in the past. If  you can't find them and are interested, we'll help dig them up or repost them...

Don't ask about our resort .... we probably can't be objective because we love and own it.:ignore:


----------

